# 2015 LG Update



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

I promised an update so here it is! 
Dida, Denver Jr. And Dudes came in a couple of months ago looking like this:










To these:

Dida (Mack snow tremper) at 122 grams









Denver Jr., (Sunglow het raptor) still retaining some lavender in him









Dudes (Tangerine tremper CH&T) still skittish and untrustful as ever. Planning to work with him next year for a carrot head project 









And here's the head of the household, Dora (High yellow/Normal)









A month later, new tenants arrived..

Diva (Jungle tremper het eclipse), a diva indeed. Seeing her out is a priceless moment









And Diego (Tangerine eclipse het raptor)









Then came our local LG group 1st xmas party.
The prizes were 24 leo gex up for grabs plus 4 invert slings as consolation prize to non-winning numbers. Some of the pledge prizes came late lol










My number got picked and I came home with an unsexed 3 month old Raptor i named Danke. A german/dutch for Thanks haha! 










A week later a friend came by to hand over his male Paradox jungle tremper that I named Dot (isn't it obvious?)










Dida checking all the boys in her yard lol..










Dida and Danke in size comparison










In case you're wondering, i took the pics with and without flash hence the weird contrast haha..

Enjoy and have a Happy New Year!! ^__^


----------

